# Looking for 1936 memorandum by Crerar



## Mori (30 May 2016)

Hello all, bonjour à tous,

I'm a scholar currently working on some leading officers of World War 2. 

I am looking for a paper HDG Crerar wrote in 1936, titled "An Appreciation of the Defence Problems Confronting Canada, with Recommendations for the Developement of the Armed Forces".

Would anyone have a copy / know where to find one? This would be of great use. 

Note that I happen to live pretty far from Ottawa, so can't go search the archives there...

Thanks,

Mori


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 May 2016)

Hello Mori:

I cannot help you directly, unfortunately, but have you considered contacting the following organization, which I believe may well have a copy of the document you are looking for:

1- Global Affairs Institute, in Calgary;
2- Canadian Forces College, Toronto; or,
3- McGill University main library (I discovered long ago that they are a fount of documentation on the Canadian military pre-unification).

Good luck in your research.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 May 2016)

The document you seek was endnoted in another paper as:



> 22. Queen's University Archives, C.G. Powers Papers, vol. 67, file D-2000,
> Memorandum by the Joint Staff Committee, "An Appreciation of the Defence
> Problems Confronting Canada with Recommendations For the Development of the
> Armed Forces," 5 September 1936. This document is also reprinted in Eayrs, 213-22.



"Eayrs" (a prior reference in the notes) is likely . . .  James Eayrs, In Defence of Canada: Appeasement and Rearmament (Toronto, 1965).  You may be able find it available in a (university?) library close to you.


----------



## Pusser (30 May 2016)

You might also try contacting the Director of History and Heritage:

Director of History and Heritage
National Defence Headquarters
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa, ON  K1A 0K2


----------



## Mori (31 May 2016)

Hello all,

A big thanks for this research: the book by James Eayrs, which I had never heard about (shame, shame), is available at a library close to my Parisian home (http://catalogue.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/cb359040922) => I will have a look later in the week.

These replies were of exceptional quality, no less. Impressive.

Thanks!


----------

